# What do you ride?



## turkeytamer41

2005 750 Brute Force


----------



## sprk692

08 Honda Rubicon 500cc
LineX on all racks 
Warn 2500 RT winch 
Cycle Country 48" plow
2" Bolt on Reciever


----------



## Frantz

750 King Quad, county plow and a Warn Winch.

I didn't know all those other companies made quads!


----------



## stickem

SoggyPaws said:


> Where the heck is the Jeep choice?
> 
> :cwm27:


we like to go where jeeps cant go


----------



## Burksee

1985 Yamaha Moto-4, 200cc shaft drive, electric start, 4 speed w/auto clutch. 

Accessories incude: Front and rear racks, 28" piece of wolmanized 2x8 on the rear rack for extra seating and storage, 2 ratchet straps and about a dozen bungie cords! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, I look like a shriner riding down the trail but that little quad is the best $500.00 I ever spent!


----------



## yooperguy

2000 Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4 with Warn winch, rack extenders, thumb throttle warmer and soft rear rack bag.

1986 Yamaha Moto 4 225... an old one but still a good one. It is so light that it will just about go anywhere a 4x4 will. If I get stuck, I just hop off and lift and pull. Bought it new and it was my first 4 wheeler.


----------



## SoggyPaws

stickem said:


> we like to go where jeeps cant go


You haven't had the right Jeep then.:lol:


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

2004 polaris 700 sportsman----2006 500 efi 4x4 polaris ranger full cab. one for tearing it up when i feel like it and the other for hunting and bad weather:coolgleam


----------



## glockman55

Kawasaki Mule 2510 4X4. 617cc V-Twin


----------



## Amy1976

Kawasaki Prairie 700 4x4.


----------



## ahoude23

Sorry, I screwed up the poll. Take one vote for Arctic Cat away, I counted my sled before I realized this was an ATV poll. 

1999 Suzuki 300 King Quad.


----------



## plugger

John deere 5520,loader. Some times I put the quad in the bucket and take it with me.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1

soggypaws said:


> where the heck is the jeep choice?
> 
> :cwm27:


 sorry, my bad. Though the new quads have just as much if not more horsepower, carrying capacity and pulling capacity than the original jeep.


----------



## fishnfeathers

2007 Yamaha 660 Grizzly, a sweet machine!:evil:


----------



## HookDUp365

04 yamaha grizzly 660, warn winch, warn snow blade. Best machince i've had, had a honda and a polaris


----------



## Walleye Monger

07 Honda Rancher 4wd
Swisher plow System
3000 lb winch with remote


----------



## fulldraw

Polaris Magnum 330 4x4, 1500 Ib. Warn Wench and a 54" Warn plow. Do anything go anywhere machine.


----------



## temp989

To late to vote, But I ride an 08-Olive Honda-Foreman 500 ES wEPS 

(copyed signature from hondaforeman.com)









-EZ Reverse Mod
-3000# Gorilla Winch with wireless remote control & -OD Green Synthetic Rope- Highlifter Aluminum Fairlead
-AP- StikGuards & Bashplate
-RAM- GPS Mount for- Lowrance Expedtion C
-Powermadd- Trailstar Handguards w Foldin Mirrors
-Line-X - Front & Rear Racks + Front Bumper
-Symtec- HeatedGrips w Thumb Warmer
-Ice Auger- Front Rack Mount



With alot more to come...


----------



## glockman55

temp989 said:


> To late to vote, But I ride an 08-Olive Honda-Foreman 500 ES wEPS
> 
> (copyed signature from hondaforeman.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -EZ Reverse Mod
> -3000# Gorilla Winch with wireless remote control & -OD Green Synthetic Rope- Highlifter Aluminum Fairlead
> -AP- StikGuards & Bashplate
> -RAM- GPS Mount for- Lowrance Expedtion C
> -Powermadd- Trailstar Handguards w Foldin Mirrors
> -Line-X - Front & Rear Racks + Front Bumper
> -Symtec- HeatedGrips w Thumb Warmer
> -Ice Auger- Front Rack Mount
> 
> 
> 
> With alot more to come...


Real Sweet set up, makes me kinda wish for some ice.


----------



## snakebit67

just brought home a polaris 850xp today, man what a beast.


----------



## plugger

Jnamo said:


> 1994 Suzuki LT-250 4x4...35 different forward gears....
> 
> Also have a 2004 Arctic Cat 400 4x4 (Brothers but I ride when I want to. It's at my cottage!)
> 
> and a 1989 Suzuki 80cc for the kids
> 
> I may sound lame for saying this but I have ridden all the big bore machines that have power and speed for days but prefer my little suzuki. I feel more in control of it and not like a I am hanging on to something...Plus, when you put it in super-low differential lock, it will climb up a wall.


 I have one of the lt 250 4wd's and its awesome to have around!


----------



## JStaff27

honda trx 450r


----------



## Maccool

Fuji opened a plant over here to make the engines for the polaris machines that don't have the liberty engine which they make in house.


----------



## pilsbury38

Swamp Monster said:


> I think the Fuji is a japanese motor. I know that AC and Polaris both now offer engines built in house on many models. Not all. Some of the smaller Polaris quads are imports however.


 Yeah i've heard before that polaris has two different lines and that one of them was very cheaply made but never seen one. Lately i been hearing of a couple different dealers that will no longer carry AC because they becoming cheaply made as well. My dad has an 05 AC and he loves it.


----------



## Maccool

Fuji used to make all the engines for polaris until around 97-98 when they started making the liberty line.


----------



## pilsbury38

Maccool said:


> Fuji opened a plant over here to make the engines for the polaris machines that don't have the liberty engine which they make in house.


so then fuji is still a jap motor that has an assembly plant over here?


----------



## Maccool

Not sure on how much of the fuji engine is manufactured over here and how much is shipped over here to be put together. All I do know is out of all the major rec. machines (like snowmobiles and atvs ) they are the most American made.


----------



## pilsbury38

Maccool said:


> Not sure on how much of the fuji engine is manufactured over here and how much is shipped over here to be put together. All I do know is out of all the major rec. machines (like snowmobiles and atvs ) they are the most American made.


 I wish we could have some 100% american made, that would be cool, the more jobs the better! wish i would have known there was as many american made parts on them i prolly would have bought them just for that reason. But mine are paid for now so think i'll just keep em.


----------



## Maccool

Yeah back in 2001 I went snowmobile shopping and bought a arctic cat , well I worked for ford and when I came in to work is when I found out about the whole Polaris made in USA thing , they got on me hard about it. So I didn't know until then.


----------



## PanFisher

'07 Can Am 500 Max.


----------



## pilsbury38

Its been really bothering me i have jap bikes if we really have american made machines, so tried to do a little research about polaris being american made and found they have plants all over the world, while they do have some plants here they have just as many or more everywhere else. It also talks about world wide expansion of there plants in there website, which i'm not sure what that means take it for what its worth, also nowhere in any of their own website does it ever mention "american made" or "made in the usa". Does this upset me? a little but it means i'll keep the jap machines i have and save a little money.


----------



## glockman55

Don't let it bother you too much...Not much, if any thing made in the USA anymore, maybe shoot for assembled in the USA and call it good,


----------



## stickem

pilsbury38 said:


> Its been really bothering me i have jap bikes if we really have american made machines, so tried to do a little research about polaris being american made and found they have plants all over the world, while they do have some plants here they have just as many or more everywhere else. It also talks about world wide expansion of there plants in there website, which i'm not sure what that means take it for what its worth, also nowhere in any of their own website does it ever mention "american made" or "made in the usa". Does this upset me? a little but it means i'll keep the jap machines i have and save a little money.


there is no usa made bikes.....what kinda jap bike ya got...i have a 06 ninja 650.... please dont tell me your ganna buy a Harley....well if ya do ill throw ya a wrench when your broke down on the side of the road.....hehe
Stick


----------



## pilsbury38

stickem said:


> there is no usa made bikes.....what kinda jap bike ya got...i have a 06 ninja 650.... please dont tell me your ganna buy a Harley....well if ya do ill throw ya a wrench when your broke down on the side of the road.....hehe
> Stick


I got two one honda and one yamaha, don't really have anything bad to say about either one, just was feeling a little guilty about not having a "made in usa" machine with the job market we have today.


----------



## Maccool

I don't think that any of them are total USA made so don't let it bother you.


----------



## bigmac

I have 2, My hunting rig is a 2006 Polaris Ranger 4x4 with 3500 pound Venom Winch, windshield and roof...LOVE IT! and a 2002 Suzuki Ozark 250 just for puttin around the yard.


----------



## Brownbear

2010 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP EPS, Browning Edition


----------



## SeanJB

2008 Suzuki King Quad 450


----------



## ScrubBuck

2006 Honda Rubicon 500 with mud lites.


----------

